# Wisconsin Study



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Trout study out of Wisconsin. 

http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/documents/trout/TroutReportJan2014.pdf


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Interesting read Ray. I have always been curious about the trout fishing on the other side of the pond.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Interesting read. It confirmed some of my preconceived notions, contradicted others, gave me new information I hadn't considered before and gave me some insight into how fisherman look at things in Wisconsin. I hope the survey MSU is doing now will be as complete. Well worth the time to read it all. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Yep, I also found it an interesting read. I shared it with the MI Fisheries division and they have shared it with the Coldwater Committee. It will be interesting to compare/contrast MI with WI when MI's results are in. I think that should be soon. We may even see it at the next meeting.

Don


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

fishinDon said:


> I shared it with the MI Fisheries division
> 
> Don


Thanks Don.


----------

